# Living in Sydney ?



## mattsv

Good morning, everyone,

I am currently in an advertising company in China for over 6 years now and I recently had a very interesting job offer.

However the company is based in Australia, more precisely in Sydney. I've never been there and I don't know much about this town. I come to you for information about the cost of living, if it is complicated to settle there, the different neighborhoods. I would also like to know if there are a large number of expatriates, how foreigners are welcomed.

You can also tell me if you think it is a good idea to move here for work and if people have experienced the same thing. 

I thank you for your help and do not hesitate to provide me with as much information as possible... 

Have a nice day


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

mattsv said:


> Good morning, everyone,
> 
> I am currently in an advertising company in China for over 6 years now and I recently had a very interesting job offer.
> 
> However the company is based in Australia, more precisely in Sydney. I've never been there and I don't know much about this town. I come to you for information about the cost of living, if it is complicated to settle there, the different neighborhoods. I would also like to know if there are a large number of expatriates, how foreigners are welcomed.
> 
> You can also tell me if you think it is a good idea to move here for work and if people have experienced the same thing.
> 
> I thank you for your help and do not hesitate to provide me with as much information as possible...
> 
> Have a nice day


Hi Mattsv,

Simple curiosity: where are you from?

Because what I mean is that if you managed to integrate in China, you will have no problem in Australia .

I think you are aware of the good reputation of Australian cities as regards standard of living. I think you should expect quite a higher cost of living, as you can guess. But overall life there is pretty amazing.

There are a lot of expatriates. Personally, I'm French-Italian and there is a strong community of both French and Italian people.

As regards the cost of living, I'm not sure I can understand... It depends on how much money you make, how you spend it, how often you like to go out, etc.

Do you already have a clear idea of when you will be there?

I'm not sure when I'll be in Sydney, as I'm currently in Bangkok for a while. But we could even grab a beer together when you get there if you want 

Let me know

Feel free to ask for further information. I will, I mean WE will try to help you as much as we can


----------



## mattsv

Hello MathieuLaroche01, thank you for your answer
I come from Belgium, I have always enjoyed travelling and I wanted to find a job abroad.

I've heard that Australians are very welcoming with strangers indeed.

As for the buget, I'm someone who likes to go out in the evening for a drink to meet people or simply to decompress from a day's work. I am not very rigorous in managing my expenses, but I will have to. Especially since, as you said, the cost of living is not the same.

I expect to arrive soon, around August, time to find accommodation etc.

Besides, do you think it is better to take a hotel and visit apartments once there? or rent an airbnb for a month and then see what I find as housing?

What is the price range of a reasonably well placed apartment of suitable size for one person?

Thank you for your information, and it's with pleasure for the beer


----------



## Ismeria.B

mattsv said:


> Hello MathieuLaroche01, thank you for your answer
> I come from Belgium, I have always enjoyed travelling and I wanted to find a job abroad.
> 
> I've heard that Australians are very welcoming with strangers indeed.
> 
> As for the buget, I'm someone who likes to go out in the evening for a drink to meet people or simply to decompress from a day's work. I am not very rigorous in managing my expenses, but I will have to. Especially since, as you said, the cost of living is not the same.
> 
> I expect to arrive soon, around August, time to find accommodation etc.
> 
> Besides, do you think it is better to take a hotel and visit apartments once there? or rent an airbnb for a month and then see what I find as housing?
> 
> What is the price range of a reasonably well placed apartment of suitable size for one person?
> 
> Thank you for your information, and it's with pleasure for the beer


 Hi ! Welcome in Australia ! Obviously big cities like Sydney are quite expensive but if you have a good job here, it could be easily enough. There are lots of people from everywhere around the world so no worries about that, enjoy your trip and at the beginning it is better to live in a hotel to know the neighborhood you would like to live.


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

mattsv said:


> Hello MathieuLaroche01, thank you for your answer
> I come from Belgium, I have always enjoyed travelling and I wanted to find a job abroad.
> 
> I've heard that Australians are very welcoming with strangers indeed.
> 
> As for the buget, I'm someone who likes to go out in the evening for a drink to meet people or simply to decompress from a day's work. I am not very rigorous in managing my expenses, but I will have to. Especially since, as you said, the cost of living is not the same.
> 
> I expect to arrive soon, around August, time to find accommodation etc.
> 
> Besides, do you think it is better to take a hotel and visit apartments once there? or rent an airbnb for a month and then see what I find as housing?
> 
> What is the price range of a reasonably well placed apartment of suitable size for one person?
> 
> Thank you for your information, and it's with pleasure for the beer


Hi Mattsv !

From Belgium, nice 

As regards your questions: If I'd be you, I'd take a hotel for 1/2 weeks (1 month seems a bit too much), just to have time to visit some apartments once you get there. As regards the price, it's impossible to provide a price estimate, as it depends a lot on the location, the facilities, etc. As anywhere else in the world.

What about your arrival in August? Have you already planned everything? I know international relocations can be tricky, but as you'd already been through the whole process, maybe you don't need my help on it 

Let me know if you have any other question. I'll be happy to help you !

Cheers !


----------



## AlexeiN

Hi,

My name is Alex and I have living in Sydney since I was a small boy(I am now 28 years old). I highly recommend not moving to Sydney. Although the traffic is bad in China, Sydney has one of the worst traffic volumes in the southern hemisphere. You will also experience a high cost of living.

What are the good points:
- Multicultural with quite a number of chinese and lebanese, but mainly in the rich areas like Chatswood
-People are quite friendly.

As you can see the bad points outweigh the goodpoints so you are better off staying there.


----------



## mattsv

Good morning, everyone,
Thank you for your answers.
AlexeiN, I thank you for his information, not really positive but you are right to warn me on the negative sides. I don't think traffic will really bother me, once you've lived in China, no more traffic can impress you. Moreover, it is really a very good offer of work with a rather interesting remuneration, it will simply be necessary that I pay attention to my expenses.

MathieuLaroche01, for the international moving side, I have not yet organized myself, I do research on the internet but there are so many contradictory opinions that we no longer know how to make choices... I think of asking several companies for quotes and then making a choice.

May I ask which company did you go through? If by any chance you remember.

I thank you for your help
Have a nice day


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

mattsv said:


> Good morning, everyone,
> Thank you for your answers.
> AlexeiN, I thank you for his information, not really positive but you are right to warn me on the negative sides. I don't think traffic will really bother me, once you've lived in China, no more traffic can impress you. Moreover, it is really a very good offer of work with a rather interesting remuneration, it will simply be necessary that I pay attention to my expenses.
> 
> MathieuLaroche01, for the international moving side, I have not yet organized myself, I do research on the internet but there are so many contradictory opinions that we no longer know how to make choices... I think of asking several companies for quotes and then making a choice.
> 
> May I ask which company did you go through? If by any chance you remember.
> 
> I thank you for your help
> Have a nice day


Hi Mattsv,

I'm just following up, to see if you found something or still not. In case you haven't, just give me a few days. Why?

Because I don't remember the name of the company I used, and I'm about to meet up with an old friend who used the same one . I will ask him, I promise I won't forget lol.

I'll get back to you soon if you still haven't found any other solution.

This company was very efficient and very reactive.

Appreciated their services.

Cheers man


----------



## mattsv

Hi MathieuLaroche01,

I appreciate your help, on my side I will continue to search and learn about the prices of each and their services. 

If you find the name of the company, do not hesitate to contact me

Have a nice day


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

mattsv said:


> Hi MathieuLaroche01,
> 
> I appreciate your help, on my side I will continue to search and learn about the prices of each and their services.
> 
> If you find the name of the company, do not hesitate to contact me
> 
> Have a nice day


Hi Mattsv

Here are some good news 

I found you the name of the company. It's overall a very good and reliable company. They handled my relocation in a very efficient and above all transparent way. It means they detailed their quotation and explained to me the costs involved in an international relocation. I really appreciated their services and the fact of being in permanent contact with their staff.

Here is the link: https://sino-shipping.com

You just have to request a free quote and compare it to those you already received.

Hope it's helpful 

Please let me know if you choose this company or another one, I'm curious now lol

Cheers man and good luck


----------



## Australia Trip Planner

Hi there
What a wonderful opportunity. I love Sydney and there is so much to do and enjoy. If you're in advertising and marketing, there's a thriving industry in Sydney and plenty of hip and cool places to experience.

I always recommend people travel - it's the best education you'll ever get, you'll make the most amazing friends, have incredible experiences, and lifelong memories.

My advice is 'just do it'. You'll always have home waiting for you.

Happy travelling


----------

